# Java 6 und MacOS 32 bit



## DEvent (30. Mai 2008)

Hallo
ich hab grade erfahren das Apple seine eigene VM von Java fuer den Mac hat. Das ist mir ja egal, aber nicht das Apple kein Java SE 6 fuer MacOS 32 bit herausbringen wird.

Nun habe ich eine Anwendung in der ich viele Java 6 APIs benutze, wie z.B. die Java-XML API. 

Unter Windows kann man eine executable aus der Anwendung machen, die die Java VM in der exe direkt eingebunden hat. Kann man sowas auch fuer den Mac erstellen?

Leider habe ich kein Mac zur verfuegung und ich habe auch nie MacOS benutzt.

Also kann man eine Executable erstellen, die die Java 6 und meine Anwendung integriert hat?
Waere fuer Tipps dankbar.

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1856


> This release does not change the default version of Java. This release is only for Mac OS X 10.5.2 and later, and should not be installed on earlier versions of Mac OS X. This release is for 64-bit, Intel-based Macs only and cannot run on PowerPC-based or 32-bit Intel-based Macs.


----------



## Gast (30. Mai 2008)

Java 6 für den Mac ist nur unter zwei Bedingungen verfügbar:
- MacOS 10.5 (Leopard)
- Einen Intel 64-bit Prozessor

Falls du auf Java 6 unter MacOS setzt, schließt du wahrscheinlich knapp 1/3 aller Nutzer aus. 
Ich würde, soweit möglich, Backports der von dir verwendeten APIs, die es erst seit Java 6 gibt, verwenden. Beispielsweise, den SwingWorker gibt es als Backport für Java 5.

Wie man eine ausführbare Datei, inklusive Java 6 bastelt weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## thE_29 (30. Mai 2008)

Tjo, Apple halt 

Ist was >1 Jahr alt, kauf dir ein neues Teil oder Upgrade.

Würde MS so ne Politik bei Windows betreiben würde jeder schimpfen, bei Apple isses jedem egal!

Aber du könntest mal die Vorabversion von java 6 testen: http://rapidshare.com/files/104506727/javase6dp9.dmg
Maybe läuft die unter 32bit Systemen.


----------



## ms (30. Mai 2008)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber du könntest mal die Vorabversion von java 6 testen: http://rapidshare.com/files/104506727/javase6dp9.dmg
> Maybe läuft die unter 32bit Systemen.


Die 6er ist mittlerweile fertig: http://developer.apple.com/java/

Ich würde auch das Programm mit 1.5 Compilieren und die 6er-Features als zusätzliche libs dazugeben.
Damit sollte dein Problem gelöst sein.

ms


----------



## thE_29 (30. Mai 2008)

Das die 6er Version fertig ist, weiß ich 

Aber die final 6er geht definitv nur auf Mac OS > 10.5 und 64bit Maschinen!

Also selbst wenn du Mac OS 10.5 hast, aber noch nen Single Core, kannst auch brausen gehen...


----------



## AlArenal (30. Mai 2008)

Zum Glück braucht man nicht zwingend Java 6 und da das Problem bzgl. Apple ja nicht erst gerade eben aufgetaucht ist, konnte man es in seine Planungen entsprechend einbeziehen.


----------



## ms (30. Mai 2008)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das die 6er Version fertig ist, weiß ich
> 
> Aber die final 6er geht definitv nur auf Mac OS > 10.5 und 64bit Maschinen!
> 
> Also selbst wenn du Mac OS 10.5 hast, aber noch nen Single Core, kannst auch brausen gehen...


Ok, dann hab ich dich falsch verstanden.
Was für eine Version hast du dann verlinkt?

btw: Warum über Rapidshare (*kotz*) und kein offizieller link?

ms


----------



## Gast (30. Mai 2008)

Die verlinkte Version ist eine Preview, die es für Mitglieder der Apple Developer Connection gibt. Diese Version hat noch mit 10.4 (Tiger) und 32-bit Maschinen funktioniert. Allerdings ist das keine final.


----------



## thE_29 (30. Mai 2008)

@ms: Weil du dich dafür bei Apple anmelden willst! Wenn du willst gebe ich dir den Link.. Kannst dich entscheiden was dir lieber ist.

@Al: Warum verteidigt jeder immer die Apple Politik?! Stell dir vor MS würde java für Windows selber machen und sagen, Java 6 gibts nur noch für Vista 64bit.. 
Jeder würde MS schimpfen! Bei Apple hingegen sagt keiner was (Logik dahinter?!)

Genauso wie jeder es super findet, das man beim Iphone den Akku nicht tauschen kann (man kann es von apple machen lassen um ~90$)
Das verteidigt dann auch jeder mit dem Argument, man hat ein Handy nicht länger als 1-2 Jahre..
Tjo, aber ein Durchschnittshandy kostet 1/3 - 1/2 vom iPhone..


----------



## ms (30. Mai 2008)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @ms: Weil du dich dafür bei Apple anmelden willst! Wenn du willst gebe ich dir den Link.. Kannst dich entscheiden was dir lieber ist.


Danke, wollte nur Klarheit schaffen. Wusste nicht, dass es überhaupt eine 32 bit Version gibt.



			
				thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Stell dir vor MS würde java für Windows selber machen


Hatten wir doch schon. Schon vergessen?
http://www.microsoft.com/mscorp/java/default.mspx

ms


----------



## thE_29 (30. Mai 2008)

Jo, das eigene!

Es geht mir darum, Apple stellt ja selbst die JVM für Mac OS bereit.
Hält sich dabei aber an die Richtlinien von Sun - Also macht nix neues (was MS damals ja gemacht hat).

Aber wenn MS selbst die JVM für Windows herstellen würde (also eine Sun Kompatible) und MS würde sagen, die Version 6 gibts nur noch für Vista 64bit, dann würde das gejammere und bashing against MS riesengroß werden..

Bei Apple nimmts jeder hin.

Und @ Al: Doch, eigentlich ist das Problem aufeinmal aufgetaucht! Denn die Preview ging ja auch unter Tiger und 32bit.
Warum kann dann die final dort auch nicht laufen?!


----------



## ms (30. Mai 2008)

Jo, du hast ja eh recht.
Apple ist was das betrifft echt besch...eiden.
Mich persönlich trifft es zum Glück nicht.

ms


----------



## AlArenal (30. Mai 2008)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @Al: Warum verteidigt jeder immer die Apple Politik?! Stell dir vor MS würde java für Windows selber machen und sagen, Java 6 gibts nur noch für Vista 64bit..
> Jeder würde MS schimpfen! Bei Apple hingegen sagt keiner was (Logik dahinter?!)



1. Ich habe nicht die Politik verteidigt, sondern bestenfalls zu bedenken gegeben, dass wenn ich als Entwickler eine Java Software bastle und will, dass die auch auf Mac läuft, ich nicht ein JRE voraussetzen kann, dass es (noch) gar nicht für Mac gibt.
2. Vor Monaten kam das Gejaule, dass es niemals nicht ein Java 6 von Apple für Mac geben würde. Dies erwies sich als falsch. Nun wird stattdessen gejault, es würde niemals nicht eines für 32 Bit oder G5 geben. Da frage ich mal, in welcher Glaskugel der Film gelaufen sein soll? Apple hat nie gesagt, es würde kein Java 6 für 32 Bit Intel / G5 geben. Man kann also bestenfalls den aktuellen Zustand kritisieren, denn über evtl. Absichten ist gar nichts offiziell verlautbart worden.

Aber nun stell ich mal ne schlaue Frage: Warum kritisieren mit Vorliebe diejenigen Apple, die selber gar keinen Apple Rechner besitzen? Und frag dich mal warum du auch in diesem Jahr sowohl auf der JavaPolis, als auch der OSCON gefühlte 2/3 der Leute mit Apple Notebook rumlaufen siehst.

So unzufrieden kann die Masse also gar nicht sein. Es ist nur wie immer so, dass die Wahrnehmung in der Öffentlichkeit eine andere ist, weil diejneigen, die das Maul aufreißen natürlich lauter sind als die, die in Ruhe ihrer Arbeit nachgehen.



> Genauso wie jeder es super findet, das man beim Iphone den Akku nicht tauschen kann (man kann es von apple machen lassen um ~90$)
> Das verteidigt dann auch jeder mit dem Argument, man hat ein Handy nicht länger als 1-2 Jahre..
> Tjo, aber ein Durchschnittshandy kostet 1/3 - 1/2 vom iPhone..



Das iPhone ist nicht als Durchschnittshandy gedacht und der Durchschnitts-Consumer ist auch nicht die Zielgruppe des iPhone. Da du selbst vermutlich kein iPhone besitzt, kann dir auch völlig wurscht sein, ob du den Akku tauschen kannst oder nicht. Übrigens weiß ich nciht wie du mit deinem Handy umgehst oder was für nen Ramsch du dir gekauft hast, aber ich musste noch nie bei irgendeinem Handy den Akku auswechseln, von daher wärs mir auch mal sowas von wurscht, ob ich das könnte oder nicht.


----------



## thE_29 (30. Mai 2008)

Ähm, hast du schon meinen anderen Apple Thread vergessen?!
Ich besitze ein MacBook ^^

Und gucken wir mal ob sich in Zukunft was tut (also java 6 auf 32bit). 
Trotzdem würde so ein Verfahren bei MS viel stärker kritisiert werden als bei Apple (auch wenn die es nachbringen würden, was ja noch fraglich ist).

Und ein Macbook hat sehr wohl seine Vorteile! Ein 13" Teil von Apple bekommste um 920€ (als Student). Hingegen andere Notebooks die so klein sind, sind meistens teurer!
Ein iMac ist für einen PC + Monitor auch recht günstig! Nur die Pro Schiene ist meines Erachtens überteuert.

Ähm, ob das iPhone als Durchschnittshandy gedacht ist oder nicht, ist Apple egal, es nutzen nämlich ziemlich viele!
In meinem Bekanntenkreis haben es ziemlich viele, obwohl keiner richtig was anzufangen weiß damit (eher wegen dem Hype und Style gekauft).
Und da ich mir das iPhone v2 (wenn es den GPS und UMTS hat) kaufen werde, kann ich mich da sehr wohl aufregen.

Und zwecks dem Akku: Tjo, wenn man sein Handy nicht wirklich nutzt, dann wirst mitn Akku kaum Probleme haben. Nutzt man es aber häufig (so surfe ich mit meinem E51 > 30 minuten/Tag und vom telefonieren will ich gar nicht reden), dann muss man es oft laden. 
Apple gibt selbst an, dass der Akku vom iPhone nach ~300 - 400 Zyklen tot ist. 
Bei täglichen Gebrauch von Musik hören, surfen und telefonieren muss man das iPhone jeden Tag aufladen. Also hält es ca. 1 Jahr!

Und das ist für ein Handy was ohne Tarif (legal) 800€ kostet oder mit einem 2 Jahrestarif mind. >1500€ eigentlich eine Frechheit (also das man sich nicht selbst dann seinen eigenen Akku reinkaufen kann).

Desweiteren hast du erst seit kurzer Zeit einen iMac und verteidigst Apple schon wie ein Fanboy der schon zig Jahre einen Apple hat. 
Den die reden sich alles schön (glossy Displays bei Notebooks, oder es wird vielleicht ein Java 6 für 32bit kommen, etc..).

Wie im anderen Thread schon erwähnt, ich habe ein Macbook und bin jetzt so sehr von dem Mac OS nicht überzeugt oder noch kein Applefanboy geworden..


----------



## AlArenal (30. Mai 2008)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und ein Macbook hat sehr wohl seine Vorteile! Ein 13" Teil von Apple bekommste um 920€ (als Student). Hingegen andere Notebooks die so klein sind, sind meistens teurer!



Da wir als Gemischtwarenladen auch in Hardware machen, kann ich diese Behauptung nicht stützen. Kann jeder aber auch selbst nachprüfen: http://www.cyberport.de
Da sehe ich auf Anhibe 12" Notebooks für nicht einmal €600.



> Ähm, ob das iPhone als Durchschnittshandy gedacht ist oder nicht, ist Apple egal, es nutzen nämlich ziemlich viele!
> In meinem Bekanntenkreis haben es ziemlich viele, obwohl keiner richtig was anzufangen weiß damit (eher wegen dem Hype und Style gekauft).



Wenn die bereit sind viel Geld für viele nicht genutzte Funktionen rauszuwerfen, kann man doch Apple daraus keinen Vorwurf machen. Seltsame Argumentation.



> Und da ich mir das iPhone v2 (wenn es den GPS und UMTS hat) kaufen werde, kann ich mich da sehr wohl aufregen.



Du hast beschlossen dir das iPhone 2 zu kaufen, obwohl die Specs noch nicht bekannt sind und daraus ergibt sich die Legitimation über das iPhone 1 zu wettern. 

Oh mann - und ich dachte meine Woche sei hart gewesen!



> Und zwecks dem Akku: Tjo, wenn man sein Handy nicht wirklich nutzt, dann wirst mitn Akku kaum Probleme haben. Nutzt man es aber häufig (so surfe ich mit meinem E51 > 30 minuten/Tag und vom telefonieren will ich gar nicht reden), dann muss man es oft laden.
> Apple gibt selbst an, dass der Akku vom iPhone nach ~300 - 400 Zyklen tot ist.
> Bei täglichen Gebrauch von Musik hören, surfen und telefonieren muss man das iPhone jeden Tag aufladen. Also hält es ca. 1 Jahr!



Ich muss verpasst haben an welcher Stelle die große Koalition den Kaufzwang für iPhones ins Grundgesetzt aufgenommen hat. Steht doch jedem frei die verfügbaren Produktinformationen zu nutzen, zu schauen obs einem das wert ist und eine Entscheidung zu treffen. Wenn sich Leute nicht schlau machen und dennoch kaufen, sind sie selber Schuld. Apple hat doch nichts verheimlicht.



> Desweiteren hast du erst seit kurzer Zeit einen iMac und verteidigst Apple schon wie ein Fanboy der schon zig Jahre einen Apple hat.
> Den die reden sich alles schön (glossy Displays bei Notebooks, oder es wird vielleicht ein Java 6 für 32bit kommen, etc..).



Du kannst dich ganz einfach von der Unrichtigkeit deiner Aussage überzeugen, indem du entsprechende Posts aus meiner Prä-Mac-Phase nachliest.


----------



## Roar (30. Mai 2008)

rumgrins




> "Schwarze Löcher haben keine Haare." John A. Wheeler


 lüge :autsch:
(als doppelpost gelöscht)


----------



## thE_29 (30. Mai 2008)

> Da wir als Gemischtwarenladen auch in Hardware machen, kann ich diese Behauptung nicht stützen.



Jo, ein paar lassen sich auch hier finden:
http://geizhals.at/eu/?cat=nb12&sort=p&bpmax=&asuch=&filter=+Liste+aktualisieren+&pixonoff=off

Aber die gibts um so einen Preis noch nicht sehr lange! Eben wegen dem Preises des MacBook (was wie es rauskam um ~1100€ auch schon günstig war) und wegen Asus EEE und Konsorten.
Man musste mit dem Preis einfach runtergehen um Konkurrenzfähig zu bleiben.
Desweitern sind allg. die Laptoppreise um einiges zurückgegangen.



> Wenn die bereit sind viel Geld für viele nicht genutzte Funktionen rauszuwerfen, kann man doch Apple daraus keinen Vorwurf machen. Seltsame Argumentation.



Ich mache hier Apple keinen Vorwurf. Es geht darum, dass das Handy auch bei vielen "Durchschnittsleuten" weit verbreitet ist. 



> Du hast beschlossen dir das iPhone 2 zu kaufen, obwohl die Specs noch nicht bekannt sind und daraus ergibt sich die Legitimation über das iPhone 1 zu wettern.



Ein Freund von mir ist ein Apple Fanatiker und der hält mich am Laufenden bzgl. dem iPhone 2 (da er es von seinem Vater zum Geburtstag bekommt, egal wieviel es kostet) und es gibt halt Vermutungen wegen dem GPS und UMTS.
Alleine weil Apple bei gewissen Herstellern Teile nachfragt, bzw. schon in Auftrag gegeben hat.

Desweiteren habe ich gesagt, WENN es GPS und UMTS hat, kaufe ich es mir. Da steht nichts von fix. 



> Ich muss verpasst haben an welcher Stelle die große Koalition den Kaufzwang für iPhones ins Grundgesetzt aufgenommen hat. Steht doch jedem frei die verfügbaren Produktinformationen zu nutzen, zu schauen obs einem das wert ist und eine Entscheidung zu treffen. Wenn sich Leute nicht schlau machen und dennoch kaufen, sind sie selber Schuld. Apple hat doch nichts verheimlicht.



Sicher wird man nirgends gezwungen es zu kaufen! Und ich zB habe mich ja informiert und WENN das iPhone 2 alles kann was ich will, kauf ichs mir auch. Auch wenn der Akku wieder nicht tauschen geht. Es ging darum, dass das kein anderer Hersteller macht und bei Apple das irgendwie jedem egal ist (bzw, wieder schön geredet wird).



> Du kannst dich ganz einfach von der Unrichtigkeit deiner Aussage überzeugen, indem du entsprechende Posts aus meiner Prä-Mac-Phase nachliest.



Okay, da kann ich mich geirrt haben. Habe deinen Blog ja nicht abonniert


----------



## thE_29 (21. Jul 2008)

Tada!

Habe da nach ein bißchen Suche einen inoffiziellen Weg gefunden Java6 für Intel 32bit und < Mac OS 10.5 zum Laufen zu bringen (Freund von mir hat ja das Glück einen 32bit Intel Mac zu haben).

http://landonf.bikemonkey.org/static/soylatte/

Nachtrag: Von dem blog wo ich das gefunden habe ( http://www.saturius.de/2008/05/31/java-16-fur-mac-os-x-leopard-32-bit ) freut mich diese Zeile aber nicht..

>Für die grafische Ausgabe wird allerdings der X-Server und nicht die eigentlichen Mac-Bibliotheken verwendet.

Naja, muss man erst mal testen!


----------

